
This is how hackers hack you using simple social engineering - BuuQu9hu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7scxvKQOo
======
saycheese
Here's the related news article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13193166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13193166)

